# Craftsman 28cc Line Trimmer (1985?)



## NCGreenThumb (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm rehabilitating a Craftsman 28cc line trimmer that my parents bought new in the mid-1980's. The model # 358.797140. I am looking for a link to older craftsman part manuals or suggestions for finding them. Google and Yahoo searches didn't yields results. From first inspection I need a fuel line that feeds the fuel from the tank to the carb and new foam for the air filter which by the looks of it is basic foam padding. The starter handle & rope are in good shape and will pull easily. The plug is clean. The combustion chamber looks clean from what I could see with a flashlight. I figure the trimmer was last run 10 years ago. When my parents bought the trimmer I was a bit young to control it. Perhaps pride is getting the better of me and convincing me that I can fix it. All advice or direction is greatly appreciated. 

Picture for your enjoyment

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n245/esuggs/DSCN1961.jpg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can find an illustrated parts list at Sears website for your trimmer.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


----------



## NCGreenThumb (Jun 22, 2008)

I looked at that site last night and didn't find anything but looking again this morning I realized that the model search field is quite specific and the period between the 358.797140 threw off the search results. Anyhow, I found the parts explosion using the model without the period (358797140). I appreciate the help. There is a Sears Service Center & Repair Drop-off location close to my house, I'll go through them for parts.

Ed


----------



## nightmoves44 (Jun 11, 2008)

*sears*

You will pay top dollar getting parts from sears,i personally will order anything i need off the internet.Plus got some gasket paper and made my own crankshaft gasket,and the gasket between the carb and motor,just use a pen knife.Being that old,it prolly needs all the gaskets replaced.


----------



## NCGreenThumb (Jun 22, 2008)

*Success!*

I got the trimmer running yesterday after fitting a new fuel line. The engine ran surprisingly clean after about 2 minutes and with a nice constant hum, no burping or oscillation. I put 2-cycle oil into the combustion chamber and pulled the starter about a dozen times before fueling to get everything nicely coated. I need to replace the foam air filter and by the looks of what came out, the foam is standard chair cushion. I've got an HVAC air filter that I'm cutting to fit. The threads on the gas cap are warped slightly and the cap screws on crooked. Also, during operation, gas/oil mix was bubbling up through the air hole in the gas cap. I'm thinking the hole in the gas cap is vented for air flow into the tank so I don't think that I can plug it. I'd like to get a more modern vented cap. That may be wishful thinking though. More tweaking to come but so far so good.


----------



## spro745 (May 9, 2008)

A bit of irony here.... My dad bought a killer Sears Brushwacker 38cc machine back in the early 90's. After he was a little too old to use it he gave it to me and I still enjoy using it year after year. That thing is overbuilt by today's standards and a bit heavy for most, but it still runs great. Never been overhauled either. Only a fresh plug, fresh gas/oil and routine maintenance and this thing has hundreds and hundreds of hours on it. I live in NC as well....

On the air filter...... Mine uses a round donut looking filter, so I made one from a foam insert out of an old RC buggy tire. I cut it to fit and hot glued the ends together and it works great. Keep those old machines running if you can. It's good to keep them alive and saves us money as well. Later!


----------



## mopar4u (Jul 14, 2006)

NCGreenThumb said:


> I got the trimmer running yesterday after fitting a new fuel line. The engine ran surprisingly clean after about 2 minutes and with a nice constant hum, no burping or oscillation. I put 2-cycle oil into the combustion chamber and pulled the starter about a dozen times before fueling to get everything nicely coated. I need to replace the foam air filter and by the looks of what came out, the foam is standard chair cushion. I've got an HVAC air filter that I'm cutting to fit. The threads on the gas cap are warped slightly and the cap screws on crooked. Also, during operation, gas/oil mix was bubbling up through the air hole in the gas cap. I'm thinking the hole in the gas cap is vented for air flow into the tank so I don't think that I can plug it. I'd like to get a more modern vented cap. That may be wishful thinking though. More tweaking to come but so far so good.


FYI
If you need parts for this machine I might have some.


----------



## wiloldmn (Jun 12, 2008)

the fuel caps do ware out... replacements can be obtained at a local parts dealer


----------

